# Top 5+ hãng sản xuất lò vi sóng tốt nhất



## thanhnam (14/5/18)

​
*1. Thương hiệu Electrolux*
Electrolux đang là một trong những thương hiệu lò vi sóng tốt nhất, nổi tiếng trên thị trường hiện nay. Tầm giá chung của những sản phẩm này dao động từ 1-7 triệu đồng. Đặc điểm chung các lò vi sóng hãng này chủ yếu có hai gam màu đen, trắng, có khoang lò tương đối rộng, xài chất lượng, bảo hành khoảng hai năm. Tuy nhiên, giá của nó hơi cao so với mặt bằng chung của thị trường.

*2. Thương hiệu Sanyo*
Nằm trong top những thương hiệu lò vi sóng kinh doanh khá thành công trên thị trường, phần lớn các mẫu lò vi sóng Sanyo đều có dung tích tương đối vừa phải, giá dưới khoảng 2 triệu đồng. Người dùng chọn mua nó bởi ngoài thiết kế mẫu mã đẹp, xài bền, lò còn thiết kế với 8 chế độ nấu ăn tự động. Làm nhiệm vụ nấu chín, hâm nóng, rã đông khá tốt. Thời gian bảo hành sản phẩm chỉ có 1 năm.

*3. Thương hiệu Samsung*
Samsung cũng lấn sân, bắt tay vào thị trường kinh doanh lò vi sóng. Nhìn chung phần lớn các sản phẩm hãng này đều có thiết kế đa dạng, hiện đại, có cả các tính năng mới như nấu chảy, làm mềm thực phẩm cũng như nấu nướng dinh dưỡng. Thời gian bảo hành chỉ khoảng 1 năm. Có vài mẫu bán chạy tha hồ cho bạn chọn lựa có thể kể đến như Samsung MG23K3575AS/SV – 23L và lò vi sóng điện tử Samsung ME731K/XSV 1150W 20L.

*4. Thương hiệu Sharp*
Một cái tên không thể không nhắc tới nữa đó chính là hãng Sharp. Hãng này liên tục tung ra thị trường nhiều mẫu mã đa dạng, màu sắc bắt mắt, tinh tế khác nhau với mức giá dao động cũng khá rộng từ 1-7 triệu đồng, lò sử dụng tương đối bền, an toàn, chất lượng. Thời gian bảo hành chỉ một năm. Hiện có vài mẫu bán chạy tha hồ cho bạn chọn lựa có thể kể đến như Sharp R-205VN(S) – 20L, Sharp R-21A1(S)VN – 22Lvà Sharp R-203VN-M – 20L (Bạc).

*5. Thương hiệu LG*
Nhiều người tin dùng sản phẩm của LG bởi phần lớn các dòng lò vi sóng hãng này đều có thiết kế hiện đại, giá cả phù hợp với túi tiền nội trợ Việt. Ngoài ra, lò có chức năng nấu chín, rã đông, hâm nóng hoạt động tương đối hiệu quả, bền và còn tiết kiệm rất nhiều điện năng. Hiện có một mẫu bán chạy bạn có thể tham khảo đó là LG MH6022D 20L (Trắng).

*6. Thương hiệu Panasonic*
Các lò vi sóng Panasonic nằm ở phân khúc giá mức trung bình cao, bao gồm các mẫu thiết kế đang dạng, hiện đại, bền, dễ sử dụng, cũng như dễ vệ sinh lâu chùi. Tuy nhiên, cũng có một số sản phẩm lò vi sóng Panasonic giá rẻ hơn, khi nấu thực phẩm chín không đều đặc biệt là thực phẩm nhiều, có kích thước lớn. Thời gian bảo hành là 1 năm. Có vài mẫu bán chạy tha hồ cho bạn chọn lựa có thể kể đến như Panasonic PALM-NN-ST253WYUE – 20L, Panasonic PALM-NN-GD692SYUE – 31L.

*7. Thương hiệu Bluestone*
Dù chỉ mới gia nhập thị trường lò vi sóng trong những năm gần đây nhưng Bluestone vẫn được nhiều người chọn mua đặc biệt là các dòng cao cấp với mức giá khoảng 10 triệu đồng. Tính năng vượt trội của dòng này là có khả năng kết hợp nướng nhiệt với nướng vi sóng, đồ ăn nướng trong lò này gần như ngon hơn những lò vi sóng thông thường khác. Thời gian bảo hành từ 1-2 năm tùy sản phẩm.

*8. Thương hiệu Tiross*
Đây là thương hiệu đến từ Ba Lan, nổi tiếng với các mẫu lò vi sóng có kích thước nhỏ đến vừa, phù hợp với các gia đình có không gian bếp núc nhỏ, các chức năng cơ bản của lò vận hành khá tốt. Thời gian bảo hành là khoảng 1 năm.

_Nguồn: Topthuthuat_​


----------

